

“This is EVE” – Uncensored (2014) - brianpgordon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdfFnTt2UT0

======
zaroth
The game is a sandbox, what a great way to look at it;

    
    
      This is a sandbox, and you need to find your own fun.  If you
      play Day-Z and get tired of shooting zombies, or dug a few
      diamonds in Minecraft and said "This is silly,"  then you
      should not play this game.

